# F250 to Excursion



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I've been looking into getting an Excursion and getting rid of my F250... Are the fronts of these the same as far as frame?? Between the 99-03 F250 and the 99-03 Excursion are there any differances? Basically will my Western Unimount truck side mount mount right onto an Excursion of similar year?
Thanks, David - got snow?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I am sure it have same frame but check this http://www.westernplows.com/publibrary.asp?cat=192


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would say yes they are the same chassis in front I think...


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

There are same spec as the f350 if you get 4x4 with v10 or powerstroke


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

BigDave12768;714976 said:


> There are same spec as the f350 if you get 4x4 with v10 or powerstroke


Well that's good; I'd be getting a V10 4x4 and my mount if for 99-03 F250/F350.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I believe they should be the same... My setup is from a F250......


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

bluerage94;715468 said:


> I believe they should be the same... My setup is from a F250......


Bluerage, How does the Excursion do pushing snow?? I believe the wheel base is about the same length as my xcab/long bed so I know turning is a problem (back tire tracks into unplowed snow). Have you had any problems plowing w/ the Excursion and do you use any balast? 
Thanks, David - got snow?


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

I put a Fisher 8.5 HD on my 03' Excursion w/V10. It was an exact fit from my 01' 250 it came off of. New frame bolts was all that was needed. The Excursion has a 137" wheel base, same as reg cab long bed. Plows great and I can bring 7 friends.. No, I use it in case my 1 ton is down.


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

BigDave12768;714976 said:


> There are same spec as the f350 if you get 4x4 with v10 or powerstroke


Uh, No. They are the same as an extended cab short box 250 but with softer springs.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I haven't had any issues with the Excursion, my crews drive in other trucks and I plow with the Ex... Have never used a ballast, we get smaller amounts of snow... usually less than 4"'s but get about one 10" storm a year on average. My only concern was with the axle rating with the diesel. The rear tires do occasionally track over the unplowed areas. I also have an 8ft plow which helps...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

The superduties and the excursion all have the same frame as far as mounting plows goes


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

cretebaby;718392 said:


> The superduties and the excursion all have the same frame as far as mounting plows goes


Yepper. Took the system off my 00 X and put it on my 250. Just had to get a new adaptor for the headlights.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

By the way my Ex is an 02, It's paid for and I still am in love with it. I would and could by a new truck...But there is nothing that comes close to this truck... I will keep this truck forever.


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

Yup, made my last payment on my 03' X 4 months ago. No way would I git rid of it. My son's race motocross, it is a perfect MX trailer hauler. And, like I said it plow's great. I've got Cooper M+S's studded on it, it goes like a beast.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Have any pics with the plow on PlowboyVT?


----------

